# Happy late Easter



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is the first year I can remember it falling on my birthday. My kids and 1 grandchild are a little to old for hunting Easter eggs, so we spent it at the beach.
It was nice to have most of the tribe together fishing, crabbing, and just enjoying our day outdoors.
Yesterdays catch will be tonight's dinner.
My house will be filled with good food and family.
I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter.
Deb.

I will post a few pics later.
If anyone has pictures or stories they want to add of their Easter weekend, feel free to post them.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW!! Happy Easter Birthday... Your Day sounds absolutely DELIGHTFUL!! 
Can't wait for the pictures... ;D


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

That sounds like a great way to spend your Easter/birthday. 
Happy birthday and Easter, hope you enjoyed the delicious supper 
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I still have some pictures I need to download to the computer, and my husband didn't take a picture of the rattlesnake that was crossing the dunes near the tall grass. That's one picture I would have loved to have, but he has a fear of snakes.

Small hammerhead that was released back into the water.


Lucy playing in the surf. 


.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Happy late birthday!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

A Belated Happy Birthday, TR!! And what could be more fun than a day at the beach and watching Lucy play in the surf!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One of the blue crabs.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday! My April birthday falls on Easter every once in a while but it is much earlier in the month. I thought it was cool when I was a kid. 

We spent the long weekend near the beach as well. Kids and the dog always love it.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday TR!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy figuring out, they can fly faster than she can swim.


----------

